# #16 heads



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got the Pontiac 16 heads on my 400 which, as I understand it, are good heads for a non-ram air engine. Unfortunately, when I look at the head decoding web page, it lists two #16 heads in 1970, one small valve and the other standard. Any external way of telling which is which?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the small valve heads (1.96 1.66) had press in studs and the larger (2.11 1.77) had screw in studs.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I believe the small valve heads (1.96 1.66) had press in studs and the larger (2.11 1.77) had screw in studs.


thanks, now where do i look for these studs?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The pushrod guide plates will be held on by the studs. With a press-in stud head, the pushred guide plates will be held in place with small bolts.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

very cool, thanks! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

xcmac26 said:


> very cool, thanks! :cheers


Okay, so, which ones do you have??


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

couldn't get to the shop before it closed so i'm still not sure. guessing the small valves due to the block code and 2 bbl carb currently on there. hoping to get the thing in my garage by friday so i can give all kinds of details then.


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Isn't there another #16 head? Round port I believe. I only mentioned that because about a year ago I went to check a Pontiac 350 that was for sale. The owner said the exhaust manifolds would not bolt up and bought another complete engine. This 350 of his had a set of #614 round ports! I purchased the motor of course for the large sum of $250. Just goes to show ya....you never know.


----------



## GoatGuru (Oct 1, 2013)

*16 head*



PontiacDave said:


> Isn't there another #16 head? Round port I believe. I only mentioned that because about a year ago I went to check a Pontiac 350 that was for sale. The owner said the exhaust manifolds would not bolt up and bought another complete engine. This 350 of his had a set of #614 round ports! I purchased the motor of course for the large sum of $250. Just goes to show ya....you never know.


In late 1967 the #16 open chamber head was released and it replaced the #670 heads Ram-Air 1- H.O and they also came on G/P there are two versions of 670 heads.
One 2:11 intake closed chamber,72cc,part# 9788067 came on 400,428,The other is also closed chamber,72cc but has Longer valves and a casting of a 97 on end of head some also had smog out lets for California, part # 9783657,true RA1 head. In late 1967 the #16 head was released and carried into 1968& early 1969 the #16 head 2:11/1:77 , and are a 72cc head, 428 H.O 400-4bbl H.T RA/HO part #9790118,and mid year of 1969,They changed to #48 head open chamber part #9795043, 2:11/1:77 ram air III.& H.O .also 72cc open chamber head. and in 1970 the #16 head is a 2bbl 1:94/1:66,78cc,and came on Big cars Not GTOs, and also have pressed in studs.. 1973/74 SD super duty came out with the #16 head Oval Port 2:11/1:77,111cc open chamber part#485214 and came on a 455, other heads #62. 2:11/1:77, 75cc. open chamber . came on 1968 and 1969 GTO and G/P. You need to look at date codes if you can not tell if they are sml valve. If there is a( 0 )on the date codes it will tell you there sml valves. if date codes are a 68/69 they are GTO FireBird heads and are some of the best flowing heads . And are very desirable. every GTO came with #16 in 1968 unless they were a 2bbl and they came with a #14 head. hope this helps. I Was going to mention the 614s are 71cc and are RAIV heads 1970 only part # 9799498. and are big valves. Unless the 350 was bored way out or the inside of the cylinder was cut to except large valves the valves would hit the deck of the 350...Are you sure it was a 350. but it don't matter the heads sell for around $2800.00 a pair. the #16 heads came on firebirds and GTO. Happy Motoring..


----------

